
IRS suspends contract with Equifax after malware discovered - el_duderino
https://www.cbsnews.com/news/equifax-irs-data-breach-malware-discovered/
======
dig247
I informed several people about that contract and they all responded
negatively. To sign off on that was an epic fail.

Talk about bad optics, regardless of how deeply embedded Equifax is with the
government that was just a bad decision. Obviously they got enough pressure
that they were forced to suspend it, but the whole thing should have been
squashed and never hit the press.

~~~
sorokod
What sort of entity is an "Equifax vendor" ?

